# Critical Skills work visa queries



## sassandeep (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear All,

Guys I am in a need of desperate help which I require for Critical Skill work VISA!!!

I have a whole good list of questions and concerns which I wanted to be addressed by someone who has good amount of knowledge in Critical skill visa type. I am basically from India but currently working here as a contractor holding temporary work visa which is expiring on this year end.

So I am planning to get my own VISA which will allow myself and my spouse to work here in Jo.Burg, SouthAfrica. I heard critical skill VISA is the one which can allow me to work here and change my employer (Basically no restrictions). 
As of now the current situation is I have already done my SAQA and planning to apply for IITPSA. But I am little bit confused here whether the member-ship of IITPSA will be enough? Or I have to pay ~3K Rands to get the evaluation as well.

*So below is my list of queries :-*

1) Is IITPSA membership is enough for critical skill VISA?
2) Do I need to show any employment while applying for Critical skill work visa?
3) Can I put my application for Critical Skill visa from SouthAfrica ? Or do I have to apply it from India? Which is better option applying in Mumbai or Delhi ?
4) How much is the proximate time to process the critical skill from India? 
5) Do I need to submit my passport to Emabssy in this duration when I submit my application?
6) If I have ICT VISA and I am in SouthAfrica can I apply for critical VISA?
7) Total money required in this whole process?
8) Any one has important link/document or contact numbers to share with me?

Please whatsapp me if someone already applied or in process of applying it.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.

BR,
SK
Whatsapp Number: +91-8108474039


----------

